
I’m Not an Elitist, I’m Just an Alpha Female (2015) - balls187
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/im-elitist-just-alpha-female-amanda-bradford
======
Mz
[https://www.guidelive.com/dallas/2017/07/12/new-dating-
app-l...](https://www.guidelive.com/dallas/2017/07/12/new-dating-app-league-
fighting-allegations-elitist-lands-dallas)

So after all the smack talk of exclusivity and screening to find the right
people:

 _A year-long membership for $180, the highest available fee, lets customers
skip the waitlist and have more control over what 's shown on the profile._

~~~
sbierwagen
The group of people who would pay $180 to use a dating app is pretty
exclusive.

~~~
Mz
Having money in no way whatsoever proves you are the kind of person who
believes in egalitarian relationships, respect for women, etc etc etc.

So, if you are rich enough, we no longer care what your personal values are.
That makes the entire basis of this service a lie.

I think the service is a crappy idea to begin with, but, hey, I am not the
dating app type. It isn't my cup of tea. But then all this talk about making
the world a better place and we can't let _just anybody_ in here -- unless,
you know, they are willing to fork over $180.

And you don't necessarily have to be super rich to afford that. You need to
have some level of comfort and want in bad enough. There is a difference.

------
draw_down
Gross.

------
Boothroid
Bit facist?

